# Snail problem? NEVER FEAR.



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello my fellow plant hobby friends, I have found the solution to SNAIL OUTBREAKS. FEMALE BETTAS. Please pass this info along!! They love eating snails. I had hundreds in my tank and after 2 days they were completely gone with the introduction of ONE female betta.


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

Why don't males eat snails?


----------



## OrchidNinja (Feb 18, 2016)

Brilliant! But do they eat shrimp? Having a major outbreak right now in my shrimp tank...


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

Bettas will eat whatever fits in their mouth pretty much always but depends on the personality.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

I would not trust them around shrimp.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Dou said:


> Why don't males eat snails?


I honestly don't know.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I support Devin's observations. I purchased a pair of female bettas from April to test his theory and have seen them target snails in my tank.


----------



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

now if i can find something that eats limpets...my world will be bright again.
no more snails and no more limpets


----------

